

Kamcord (YC S12) raises $15M Series B led by GungHo - vecter
http://www.wsj.com/articles/BL-VCDB-16090

======
fnayr
Cool. I was considering integrating them into my upcoming project and had some
questions and they were very helpful!

~~~
vecter
Glad to hear that! We care a lot about customer support so it sounds like
we're doing something right there :)

